# Poops miss the target!



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill are now almost 1 year old! They are doing a great job peeing on their UGODOGs, but their poops are still often 6 inches away. Sometimes they'll go on the UGODOG, but most of the time, they're 3-6 inches away. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I thought the texture of the UGODOGs would provide more clarity about where to go, so I don't understand why they can figure it out for the pees, but not the poops. Can anyone help?


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (drclee @ Jan 6 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700296


> Jack and Jill are now almost 1 year old! They are doing a great job peeing on their UGODOGs, but their poops are still often 6 inches away. Sometimes they'll go on the UGODOG, but most of the time, they're 3-6 inches away. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I thought the texture of the UGODOGs would provide more clarity about where to go, so I don't understand why they can figure it out for the pees, but not the poops. Can anyone help?[/B]


when u say UGODOG are you talking about a regular pee pad? like the square thing with the cottony padding in it?

if so.. here is what I found.. first.. I have to put 2 down.. even though Bianca is a small dog.. she likes to turn round a few times before she goes poop and if I dont have 2 down side by side she misses. Also if there is a lot of Pee on it, she doesnt like to walk on the dirty parts.. so she will go over to a corner and her feet will still be on the pad but her bottom isnt.. i cant fault her for that because she doesnt know her bottom isn't on the pad.. so i make sure to change the pads at least daily if not more 

Lastly.. when she does go poop on the pad sometimes she gets so excited that she goes running and if there is still a piece stuck to her.. it goes flying and lands a few feet from the pad.. usually in this case there is a small piece on the pad and a small piece a few feet away (that way if i didnt see it happen, i know she didnt do it on purpose) Also if it sticks to her hair.. she will come to me hunched over for me to fix it.. and once I wasnt paying attention and it fell off her right by my feet which was way away from the pad (and kinda gross!!) 

So make sure that none of those things are happening. but if your dog is actually starting to go a few feet from the pad (and none of those issues i mentioned are happening ) then he is not fully potty trained yet and im sure you will get tips on here on how to finish potty training. (luckily bianca came to me peepad trained.. my last dog was horrible! i had to pay for carpet at 4 different apartments when i moved out!!)

janie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a "handyman" friend of mine build a box with sides around 4" high and large enough to fit a pee pee pad perfectly. That way all four legs are inside the box when they're using it. 

When he finished building the box, I stained it and put a couple coats of polyurathane on it. He made two, ...one for upstairs and one for downstairs. They're actually very nice looking. But now that time has gone by, I wish I would have had him make one or two sides higher for Archie, he's a leg lifter and has a very hard time going in the box.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Often they do go where they are supposed to. After they poop there sometimes is poop on left their back Then they will run so it falls off and the poop goes flying.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm glad Gracie isn't the only one. By the time Gracie has found the spot she wants to go, usually the same spot, even though all four feet are on the grid her back side is facing off the grid. She is right at the edge so when she goes she just misses the grid. I have not found a way to convince her to do a 180 and have her back side facing the center of the grid.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Coconut does the same thing. She gets on the pad to poop but it gets stuck and she gets scared and runs and it drops. My husband thinks she just goes anywhere and poops but I see her and this is what happens. Sometimes it gets stuck in her hair and she will come and find me and cry and I get it out.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am tickled when Wolfie goes poop within a foot of his pad!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We have the same problem! Tobi does a poop and run too. Problem is he's not always as done as he thinks he is. I've been baffled as how to fix this behavior. :blink:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 6 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700341


> Often they do go where they are supposed to. After they poop there sometimes is poop on left their back Then they will run so it falls off and the poop goes flying.[/B]


This is what happens at our house!! I used to think that Lilly was missing too but then I watched her in the act a few times and realized what was happening. She thinks she is done going so she starts running off the pad but it hasn't dropped yet so hence why it doesn't land on the pad.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

My little Sparkle is so proud of herself when she goes like she did a good deed and wants praise.

But, when it gets stuck in her hair she comes running to me and acts like she is telling me
get it off, get it off, I did it and it didn't go right. Help Me NOW.

Lucy


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Maltese learn as puppies if they poop and run, the poop will not get caught in their hair. They always check to see if the poop is on the ground on in their hair. Remember mom cleans their bottoms until they are between 3 and 4 weeks old. When they start on dog food mom quits cleaning and they have to learn to poop on their own. Poop can get stuck to the rectum and cause a cap covering it and blocks the poop from coming out, its something breeder's watch for at this stage. I call it butt check. They learn when they poop if they run it will drop off. When they get older and if the poop gets stuck to their butt, they will sit down on it and try to scrub it off. Messy. It's a good thing when they come asking for help to get it taken care of.
Tina


----------

